# experimenting with posting pics.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

am trying to put some pics on photo bucket. it seems to take a long time for them to upload?? I have bben here for about 5 minutes waiting. it says it is uploading. is this normal??
Mouse


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

did it!! had tried imagestation before and it didn't work! sorry it's not a fish.
mouse


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

mousey said:


> am trying to put some pics on photo bucket. it seems to take a long time for them to upload?? I have bben here for about 5 minutes waiting. it says it is uploading. is this normal??
> Mouse


If you're on dialup, or uploading a bunch of pics, then yes it may take a little while


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

mousey said:


> did it!! had tried imagestation before and it didn't work! sorry it's not a fish.
> mouse


No problem, cute doggie!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i havent had dial up in so long, but uploading a lot of pics at once usually does take a long time. try uploading 5 or 6 at a time, then do it again and again, probably takes the same amount of time, but much less boring.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

www.imageshack.us
is much better than photo bucket


----------

